# Using Poke Root



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would like to make a salve from Poke Root, does anyone have any info on how to do this? I have made plantain and yarrow salve before but I can not find much info on Poke root salve.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

what is poke root salve used for ?

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...wQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNE77kz1smrbmxjCrDQm8Mhhuipqag


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I found this:
http://www.susunweed.com/herbal_ezine/September05/healingwise.htm

I guess I'll have to let a few plants grow next year. Maybe transplant a couple to better spots. I had no idea it was so useful.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

My wife has lumps in her breast, they have been tested and are not cancer. I wanted to make a salve to try to remove them but they are deep, not on the surface of the skin so I don't know if it would help


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Bassmaster sorry the wife has a problem, hope there is no pain with them. According to the article that Dana put up, Poke should work. I have eaten the small green leaves after steaming and with vinegar as a topping, delish. The article also gives details about making the salve, and administering the same. It will probably take a while. If it were me, I would allow a bare minimum of 3 months treatment and taking notes on changes or improvements.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm starting a class on homeopathy on Monday. I'll have to look in my book and see if there is something in there. 
Poke is awesome! I took Red Clover Stillingia, which is red clover as a blood cleanser and poke as a lymphatic cleanser when I had CLL a few years ago. NASTY STUFF but worked very well to help me kick the cancer! 
If I find something I'll let you know.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

I make poke root salve with infused olive oil and beeswax- easy-peasy! Chop up the poke root; if you are using fresh you may want to let it dry a day or so before putting it in organic olive oil. Fill the jar loosely about 1/4 to 1/3 full of poke, then fill rest of the way with oil. Let it sit at a minimum for 2 weeks, but I suggest 6 weeks. Some folks make quick infusions using heat. I guess if I were in a hurry for it I may do it that way, but it may make your oil go rancid sooner than infusing for the 6 weeks, so definitely make a small amount that you can use in a short time if you do it this way. (lots of instructions online if you google) 
Strain and mix with melted beeswax, same ratio you used for the plantain salve, etc. This is a really powerful herb that should be used carefully. Salve is safer than internal use. You may want to skin test on a small area to make sure you don't react with a rash... Good medicine, one of my favorites and so prevalent around here anyway. Looks like we're going to have an early fall so it's nearly time to harvest the root. 
~nyx


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How long does this keep?


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Sandra- It depends on how you make it (with or without heat), how fresh your oil was to begin with, and how you store it, but typically at least several months if it's kept cool. I keep mine in a dark, cool cabinet and it's just fine at seven months old. A little goes a long way so I'd suggest making a small batch.
~nyx


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I shred poke root harvested in the fall and infuse into castor oil and call it my "Painful lumps rub". It's for people with painful breast cysts. Works wonders. You can then use a hot pack method to put it on. There are warning about not using poke root for more than 6 wks at a time. 

Here are my instructions on using the hot pack method:
http://missouriherbs.com/products/painful-lumps-rub


----------

